# Manual de servicio P.A. Amplifier Stereo Power Pyramid Studio PA-600X



## telex2014 (Ene 28, 2014)

muy buenas tardes a esta gran comunidad....saludos......tengo un amplificador marca Pyramid Studio Pro Modelo PA-600X Stereo Power P.A. Amplifier...se cayó una de las salidas y no hay ningún componente dañado, por lo cual requiero del plano electrico para revisar porque se me dispara la protección del equipo....agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan ofrecer al respecto....att: telex2014.... ...


----------

